# [Aug. 2007 Thread] Ga$oline.



## AwayWeGo (Aug 10, 2007)

How about those gasoline prices lately ? 

I tanked up locally this afternoon for $2*.*699 for generic unbranded unleaded regular from a funky little no-name cash-only service station in Falls Church VA. 

Shucks, last spring the experts were all over radio & TV & the Internet saying gasoline prices would hit $3*.*50 by The Fourth Of July & just keep going up after that.  

I can't figure it out. 

Must be some kind of sneaky anti-consumer collusion involving Wall Street & The Oil Barons. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Aug 10, 2007)

$2.699?????  I haven't seen anything close to that in well over a year.  We've been steadily dropping recently, all the way down to a bargain of $3.079.  Woo hoo!!


----------



## Arkansas Winger (Aug 10, 2007)

I filled up with unleaded yesterday for 2.49 at the local Pilot station. Down from 2.58 just a few days ago.


----------



## bluehende (Aug 10, 2007)

Yo allen;
   2.58 right now in Harrington.


----------



## JoAnn (Aug 10, 2007)

It was $2.72 @ our local Murphy/Wal Mart today.  And in Ft. Myers it was running from $2. 73 and up.


----------



## Keitht (Aug 11, 2007)

Here we go with the quarterly thread about gas prices  

In the UK typical price is now nearly £1 per litre or £4.50 per gallon.  That's $9 per imperial gallon which I think equates roughly to $7 per US gallon.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 11, 2007)

Tidewater VA Area Lowest: some parts of VA Beach, VA $2.55 per gal.
average inNorfolk, Chesapeake, Portsmouth, Hampton, Newsport News, VA $2.60 per gal reg.\gas


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 11, 2007)

*Surprising Gas Is Lower Down At The Shore.*




bluehende said:


> Yo allen;
> 2.58 right now in Harrington.


We usually tank up at WaWa or SafeWay in Rehoboth Beach right before heading home -- for about a dime less per gallon than back here.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## KenK (Aug 11, 2007)

North NJ Shore area is about $2.54 no  name or Gulf ( WaWa was $2.49) Fort Monmouth PX $2.51  since Ft Monmouth does not have to follow state rules on some stuff...that is the only pump your own)

Keitht- Ae there big spreads in the price like we see between different areas and states?


----------



## Keitht (Aug 11, 2007)

There tends not to be a huge difference in price between areas.  For example where I live the price varies between 96 and 99 pence per litre.  In the major cities about 40 miles away you may find it for 93 or 94 pence per litre.  Very rural areas such as the Scottish Highlands are often several pence per litre dearer due to the costs of getting the fuel there and the comparative low usage.


----------



## Blues (Aug 11, 2007)

Keith, my calculation shows that £1 per liter converts to about $7.65 per US gallon.  Pricey!

The reason that the price varies so widely in the US has a little to do with the cost of transporting the fuel, but much more to do with varying state regulations on the fuel content.  Here in California, we must buy a fuel blend that's different than in most of the US, to combat air pollution.  That makes our fuel pricier than most.  There are other areas in the US with similar (but slightly different) regulations, which makes a mess of the fuel market.

Here in northern CA, we had been paying about $3.20, but they just went down.  My wife just made her first sighting of sub $3 gas, though it's not at a station nearby our house yet.  I envy you folks paying $2.75 or less.  But of course, Keith must think we're all spoiled.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 18, 2007)

*Down A Bit More.*

$2*.*509 for unleaded regular at SafeWay in Rehoboth Beach DE last Wednesday. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## johnmfaeth (Aug 19, 2007)

Filled up the rental car this Thursday on St. Thomas for $3.75 per gallon. Saw it yesterday here in NJ for $2.69 to 2.79. PA is usually a few cents cheaper.


----------



## JoeMid (Aug 19, 2007)

$2.499 down the road from Alan at I-95 exit 104.


----------



## AKFisher (Aug 20, 2007)

$2.879 - 2.929 in Anchorage, Alaska


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Aug 23, 2007)

*Hawaii gas*

Costco just inched below $3.00, but generally on Oahu it's 3.15-3.17.  More on the neighbore islands, of course.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 23, 2007)

I just passed an Arco here locally and it was $2.55!! 

Of course, I just filled up yesterday and thought I got a bargain at $2.63 

Glad to see that we in Los Angeles metro area are finally not the most expensive place in the continental US.


----------



## chrisnwillie (Aug 24, 2007)

It's 2.979 here.


----------



## Denny Crane (Aug 24, 2007)

As I have just spent $100 in the UK to fill my tank up....

I HATE YOU ALL!!  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 24, 2007)

Denny Crane said:


> As I have just spent $100 in the UK to fill my tank up....
> 
> I HATE YOU ALL!!  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:



My poor mother-in-law said she would pay for our first tank fill-up when we were in Scotland last fall.  The price was right at $95US . . . she couldn't believe it!


----------



## johnmfaeth (Aug 25, 2007)

You can hate us all the way to the bank with the Pound now at $2 each.  

We have cheap gas in the US and it's 1/3 the trade deficit that forces devaluation of the dollar to it's current worldwide lows.

Maybe the Pound is cheap looking forward...

PS. But I still think it's worth it, my worst days traveling in Europe still beat my best days in the US at the office.


----------



## Keitht (Aug 25, 2007)

Timeshare Von said:


> My poor mother-in-law said she would pay for our first tank fill-up when we were in Scotland last fall.  The price was right at $95US . . . she couldn't believe it!



That's the price to UK residents every time.  At least you only have to put up with it for a couple of weeks.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 3, 2007)

*Up-Up-Up.*

$2*.*869 for unleaded regular in Falls Church VA today. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## easyrider (Nov 3, 2007)

$3.23 in cental Washington. We have a refinery in our state but we also have the Dems raising our gas tax and every other tax. I think we are one of the highest gas taxes in the nation.


----------



## bobcat (Nov 3, 2007)

easysider said:


> $3.23 in cental Washington. We have a refinery in our state but we also have the Dems raising our gas tax and every other tax. I think we are one of the highest gas taxes in the nation.



It was 2.98 here in S E N C today. Allen with these prices you will have to change your name from Away We Go to Stay At Home.?????


----------



## Transit (Nov 4, 2007)

A barrel of crude oil prices reached all time highs this week Pricing haven't totaly been passed on to consumers yet but its coming.Airlines are raising ticket prices and cruise ships adding fuel surchargers.If the price of crude dosen't drop sharply in the next few weeks we'll see some real high prices for gas again.:annoyed:


----------



## pwrshift (Nov 4, 2007)

$1.12 per litre here in Toronto yesterday, hi test.  Don't know what that converts in US$ and into US gallons but I'll bet it's more even with our dollar worth $1.07 now.

Brian


----------



## KarenLK (Nov 4, 2007)

3.08 at the local BJ's, which is always the lowest around. That was yesterday, Saturday. That was an increase of 5 cents since the previous day.


----------



## bogey21 (Nov 4, 2007)

In Dallas now $2.97; easily on its way to $3.50 if oil stays near $100 bbl

My new (to me) 2000 Ford Escort will pay for itself in 1 year with mileage differential between it an my Jeep Rubicon

GEORGE


----------



## johnmfaeth (Nov 4, 2007)

Holding steady at $2.99 in the poconos. It's about 20 cents cheaper 40 miles west in northern NJ.

I'll be on St. Thomas in a week for a few days. In August, it was $3.75 per gallon, expect even higher now.


----------



## Transit (Nov 4, 2007)

I've been using a Yamaha vino 125 scooter to commute to work every day (no rainy days). I'm getting 80-90 miles a gallon. It's 2.5 miles to work *$3.00 in gas for the month*


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 5, 2007)

pwrshift said:


> $1.12 per litre here in Toronto yesterday, hi test.  Don't know what that converts in US$ and into US gallons but I'll bet it's more even with our dollar worth $1.07 now.
> 
> Brian



That converts into $4.53 USD per gallon. The conversion is $1.12 X 3.78 ( liters per gallon ) X 1.07 ( dollar conversion rate ).

Hi test or premium as we call it costs $3.29 /gallon at my local shell station as of today. Regular costs $3.09.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 19, 2008)

*How To Tell When The Gas Price Situation Is Critical.*

Easy. 

When The Chief Of Staff goes to the auto parts store & buys key-lock gas caps. 

Who'd a-thunk ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 19, 2008)

holy old thread resurrection!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 19, 2008)

*Anything Wrong With That ?*




TUGBrian said:


> holy old thread resurrection!


My sense of thrift causes me to prefer keeping the appropriate oldies going instead of starting new ones willy-nilly. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 19, 2008)

:hysterical:


----------



## gorevs9 (Jun 19, 2008)

AwayWeGo said:


> $2*.*509 for unleaded regular at SafeWay in Rehoboth Beach DE last Wednesday.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



_The above was posted in Aug 2007_
The scary part of this thread is seeing how much the price of gas went up since last year.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 19, 2008)

*Flip Side Of  High U. S. A. Prices.*




gorevs9 said:


> _The above was posted in Aug 2007_
> The scary part of this thread is seeing how much the price of gas went up since last year.


Not only that, seeing how much the value of the dollar went down. 

More bargain Florida vacations for the Brits, eh? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 24, 2008)

*Hovering Right Around $4*

Generic no-name self-serve unleaded regular was $3*.*939 per gallon yesterday on Kent Island MD -- off Rt. 50 just east of the Chesapeake Bay Bridge on the way home from Rehoboth Beach DE. 

Gas stations in & around Rehoboth Beach over the weekend advertised unleaded in the $3*.*999 - $4*.*059 range.  Ditto most of the other gas stations along the route between here & the beach. 

Safeway was offering a deal.  Buy $50 or more worth of groceries in 1 supermarket check-out order & get a discount of 20 cents per gallon at the Safeway gas station out front.  That's Safeway over by Rehoboth Beach DE, not Safeway out in Fairfax VA.  So it goes. 

Around here unleaded regular gasoline is in the $4*.*099 - $4*.*199 range. 

Still beats walking. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 12, 2008)

*Inching Downward.*

$3*.*579 for Exxon self-serve regular on the Maryland Eastern Shore right before reaching the Chesapeake Bay Bridge on the way home from Rehoboth Beach DE last week. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## John Cummings (Aug 12, 2008)

Gas costs $3.97 /gal at our local Shell station. That is a drop of $0.56 from the peak a few weeks ago.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 12, 2008)

Gas prices in Norfolk, Suffolk, Chesapeake, VA Bch, VA reg gas $3.59 per gal
Gas prices in Newport News, Hampton, and Williamsburg, VA reg gas $3.64 per gal


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 21, 2008)

*Coming Down.*

$2*.*899 for brand-name self-service unleaded regular out in Loudoun County VA last week. 

Cheaper than that in New Jersey for full-service unleaded regular, according to friends we had lunch with yesterday who were visiting relatives in the Garden State last week. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 21, 2008)

Gas is $3.17 at my local Shell station in Murrieta CA. However I just discovered another Shell station about 4 miles from my house in Mennifee that is charging $2.78.


----------



## Htoo0 (Oct 21, 2008)

I've read as low as $2.29 here in OKC.


----------



## ricoba (Oct 21, 2008)

John Cummings said:


> Gas is $3.17 at my local Shell station in Murrieta CA. However I just discovered another Shell station about 4 miles from my house in Mennifee that is charging $2.78.



Almost wants to make me drive over to Pala to fill up! 

Our local Arco was $3.19 this afternoon.


----------



## beanie (Oct 21, 2008)

paid $2.66 in ft myers this am . I was in oklahoma the bgining of the month and they were 60 -70 cents cheaper then fl at that time also


----------



## Jaybee (Oct 21, 2008)

John...Is that $278 station by IHOP on Newport Rd? Where?
Where?  Tell me where?  Jean




John Cummings said:


> Gas is $3.17 at my local Shell station in Murrieta CA. However I just discovered another Shell station about 4 miles from my house in Mennifee that is charging $2.78.


----------



## Michael (Oct 22, 2008)

*$2.39 in Minneapolis-St. Paul Southern Suburbs*

I just saw $2.39 in the southern Twin Cities suburbs!

- Michael


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes, it is the station on Newport. The bad news is that it didn't stay down at $2.78 very long. I see where it is now up to $3.21. I wonder if they were trying to start a gas war. Meanwhile the Shell station on California Oaks in Murrieta has dropped to $3.14. There is a Shell station in Riverside at $2.98. Circle K on California Oaks in Murrieta is at $2.69.

I usually just check the Shell stations as that is the only gas that I ever buy. However, the price is not very important to us as we don't drive very much. We have only used a quarter of a tank in the past 2 weeks.


----------



## M. Henley (Oct 22, 2008)

*Frankfort, KY*

Left Murray, KY filloing up for $2.57 (regular).
Filled up this AM at the capitol, Frankfort, for $2.49.


----------



## shagnut (Oct 22, 2008)

I filled up for 2.86 today at Exon. Wally was $2.82


----------



## Icarus (Oct 22, 2008)

We finally broke back through the $4 mark on Maui. I just filled up at $3.98 a gallon. We're really lagging the mainland on the way down.

-David


----------



## Icarus (Oct 23, 2008)

I wish Costco sold gas on Maui.

Costco slashes Hawaii gas prices as oil costs fall

http://www.forbes.com/feeds/ap/2008/10/22/ap5590790.html


----------



## Big Matt (Oct 23, 2008)

Just paid $2.45 yesterday at Costco in Leesburg (Loudoun County)



AwayWeGo said:


> $2*.*899 for brand-name self-service unleaded regular out in Loudon County VA last week.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Jaybee (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks, John...We don't drive a whole lot, either, but lately it's been mostly to Hemet, or Palm Desert for Dr. appointments, and to our timeshares.  On the whole, we think the timeshare travel is much more fun.  LOL!  Jean




John Cummings said:


> Yes, it is the station on Newport. The bad news is that it didn't stay down at $2.78 very long. I see where it is now up to $3.21. I wonder if they were trying to start a gas war. Meanwhile the Shell station on California Oaks in Murrieta has dropped to $3.14. There is a Shell station in Riverside at $2.98. Circle K on California Oaks in Murrieta is at $2.69.
> 
> I usually just check the Shell stations as that is the only gas that I ever buy. However, the price is not very important to us as we don't drive very much. We have only used a quarter of a tank in the past 2 weeks.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 25, 2008)

*Cheap Gas In Delaware.*

$2*.*399 for self-serve generic regular tonight at the Royal Farms fuel plaza in Greenwood DE at the intersection of Rt. 16 & U.S. 13. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TerriJ (Oct 26, 2008)

Our gas is down in the 2.20s and I am excited to fill up today.  The simple pleasures of life!


----------



## charford (Oct 26, 2008)

Filled up for $2.19 yesterday at Costco.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 26, 2008)

You lucky folks! Our unleaded self-serve just cleared three bucks yesterday. $2.999 here and there around town. There's no reason for it. People have called for the state AG to look into price-fixing, as was done after other gas price increases. The AG says but the law has been changed so he can't. I'm skeptical.

Glad we don't need to drive much. Others are not so fortunate as distances out here are long.

Jim Ricks


----------



## susieq (Oct 26, 2008)

Filled up yesterday at Hess in Bellingham, MA ~ $2.57, was  $2.63 in Franklin, MA.


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 26, 2008)

wow.. $3.59 premium in LA yesterday


----------



## Elan (Oct 26, 2008)

Filled up for $2.85/G (reg) on Friday @ Albertson's.  It's nice to be back around the $60 mark for filling the truck again (instead of $90).


----------



## Tia (Oct 26, 2008)

It's down in western Colorado also $2.51 regular 85 octane.

 So why is it coming down?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 26, 2008)

*Law Of Supply & Demand.*




Tia said:


> So why is it coming down?


Supplies low & demand high = high prices. 

Plentiful supplies & less demand = lower prices. 

You could look it up. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Oct 26, 2008)

Lets enjoy it while it lasts!  Undoubtedly the prices will be driven higher by the speculators at the slightest hint of rebound in the world economies.  Low prices are gone forever. We have yet to see the worst.  My next car must provide close to 50 mile per gallon at least.


----------



## Htoo0 (Oct 27, 2008)

Filled from empty @ $2.05 and there are a few stations across town at $1.99. Plan to enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 5, 2009)

*20¢ Off.*

Tanked up this afternoon at the new local Safeway gas station for $1*.*679 per gallon of unleaded self-serve regular. 

Took advantage of a 20¢ per gallon discount that I got for buying lots of groceries recently at Safeway supermarkets in the area. 

Is this a great country or what ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Zac495 (Feb 6, 2009)

1.91 in Limerick (near Philadelphia). 1.71 with a car wash.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 27, 2009)

*Tanking Up Cheap At Price Club.*

$1*.*699 for self-serve regular at Costco near Woodbridge VA today. 

Same price at Sam's Club nearby.

"Members Only" at both places. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 27, 2009)

Regular gas is $2.11 at both Sam's Club in Murrieta CA and Costco in Temecula ( 5 miles from Sam's Club Murrieta ). This is $0.58 higher than the low point a few months ago.


----------



## laura1957 (Feb 28, 2009)

Just yesterday (I think!) went from 1.89 down to 1.79 in Accomack County, Virginia


----------



## irish (Feb 28, 2009)

gas on long island is RIGHT NOW at a reasonable price,$2.01 a gal.HOWEVER, with the summer months not far away, i expect it will be on the rise very shortly.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 30, 2009)

*Discount Pushwater.*

$2*.*259 for self-serve regular at Price Club in Sterling VA last Tuesday. 

Prices were a nickel to a dime higher at non*-*Costo filling stations in the area. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## John Cummings (May 31, 2009)

$2.39 for Texaco Regular in the middle of nowhere Utah.


----------



## ricoba (May 31, 2009)

Just paid $2.67 in Alahambra, CA, but it was about $2.83 in Pasadena.


----------



## IngridN (May 31, 2009)

$2.89 in the SF Bay Area at our local indie station...ouch!

Ingrid


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 29, 2009)

*Cash-Only Up Front In Frederick, Maryland.*

$2*.*539 per gallon for off-brand generic self-serve regular on 6-28-2009. 

Cash only.  Pay 1st.  No credit cards.  No pay at pump. 

Beats walking. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## John Cummings (Jun 29, 2009)

The price of gasoline in Riverside County, California has dropped in the last few days and is below $3.00 again. The price typically is now from $2.75 at non-brand stations to $2.95 at branded ones.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 29, 2009)

Lets see here.... $2.549/gal at the local Costco less 3% rebate for using their Amex card x8 gallons to fill the Prius = about a quart of free gas per fillup = about 10 miles _por nada_. Same deal on my 12 mpg pickup w/25 gal tank- About a gallon for free and about 12 miles. 

Observation: the higher the area gas price, the smaller difference a few pennies makes, percentage-wise. IOW, back when gas was a buck a gallon (or less) and station (a) was $.999, and station (b) was $.979, it was 2% savings to go to (B). Now, however with it hovering around $2.80 in many parts, a station charging $2.77 will garner much of the business, but is only discounting 1% from the average.

It makes much less sense to drive all over to save an additional couple of cents, where 3% (about 8 cents/gal) only gets one 10-12 miles for the same price.

Jim Ricks


----------



## John Cummings (Jun 29, 2009)

I have never believed in driving all over to find the cheapest gas regardless of the difference in price. I always buy it at the most convenient Shell station. Most, if not all of the savings will be eaten up by driving not to mention the inconvenience.


----------



## kelela92 (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm afraid of what it's going to go up to this weekend. I filled up late last week (thursday I believe) in Orange County, CA. It was $2.98 for the cheapest grade. The few days prior, it was at $3.05. So, I'm ready for it to hit up to $3.10 for the 4th holiday. Yuck. I guess I shouldn't complain. It's better than when it was hitting $4.00 awhile back.


----------



## M. Henley (Jun 29, 2009)

*Murray, KY*

$2.37/gallon, Shell regular in Murray, KY.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 7, 2009)

*Declining Prices Over 2009 Independence Day Weekend.*

Cheapest gas we saw on the way to Rehoboth Beach, Delaware, was $2*.*459 for generic self-service regular, cash in advance. 

We tanked up for the return trip at Safeway for $2*.*389 (using our club card good for 3¢ off per gallon). 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 7, 2009)

Gas has continued to drop here including over the July 4th weekend.


----------



## MelBay (Jul 7, 2009)

$2.21 here in Missouri.  Knock on wood!


----------



## kelela92 (Jul 8, 2009)

John Cummings said:


> Gas has continued to drop here including over the July 4th weekend.



STrangely enough, it dropped over the 4th weekend here too. I thought that was strange.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 14, 2009)

*Overspent By 5¢ Per Gallon.*

On Sunday, a no-name gas station just west of Falls Church VA was selling self-serve generic regular for $2*.*299, cash in advance. 

Unfortunately, I had just tanked up with generic self-serve regular at a no-name station on the other side of town for $2*.*349 per gallon. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## M. Henley (Jul 14, 2009)

*Just Filled Up*

Local Shell station (Murray, KY) at $2.339, but with the 5% rebate from my shell card that brings it down to about $2.22/gallon (regular).


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jul 14, 2009)

I just read that the average barrel of oil is traded 27 times.  Only twice to people that will use the oil.  The new head of the Commodities Trading (Commission?)  is testifying that he will use powers that already exist to try and stamp out rampant speculation on OIL.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 15, 2009)

*$2.559*

$2*.*55 & 9/10 per gallon today for self-serve generic unleaded regular at AAlan's gas station in Falls Church VA -- corner of Hillwood Boulevard & Annandale Road. 

I'm sure AAlan is a nice guy, but he's no relation & we're not acquainted. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## memereDoris (Nov 15, 2009)

Our gas price in northern Alberta is currently *$4.86* per gallon.  The funny thing is most of the oil in our country comes from this area.  A lot of fields here have 4-5 pumpjacks.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 28, 2011)

*$3.289*

Pump price today at Safeway self-serve near here was $3*.*319.  

Savings club members get 3¢ off per gallon if they swipe their card or beep in their phone numbers -- 10¢ off per gallon if they recently bought $50 worth of Safeway groceries in 1 order. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 7, 2011)

*Doubling Up On 10¢ Discount.*

Posted price at Safeway for self-serve unleaded regular today = $3*.*529

With 10¢ per gallon discount (earned by buying spending over $50 in 1 recent Safeway grocery order), we decided to take advantage of it by tanking up both cars on 1 transaction. 

The minivan has its fill spout on the left.  The small car has its fill spout on the right.  That meant we had to position the 2 cars nose to nose on the appropriate side of the island. 

After I tanked up the smaller car, The Chief Of Staff parked it at an out-of-the-way part of the lot not too far away from the pump, while I held the gasoline nozzle.  Then she held the nozzle while I moved the larger car into position.  As I was gassing up the larger car, she went on her way in the freshly refueled smaller car. 

Total bill for filling both tanks on 1 ticket = $88*.*40 for (25*.*779 gallons). 

Still beats walking. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 14, 2011)

*McLean VA To Jacksonville FL & Back.*

Tanked up this afternoon at a 7-Eleven off I-95 in the vicinity of Colonial Heights VA for $3*.*339 per gallon of self-serve unleaded regular. 

Earlier today it was $3*.*349 off I-95 near Kingsland GA & $3*.*369 off I-95 in Florence SC (generic brands).  

Stations that we saw in & around Jacksonville FL over the weekend had posted prices ranging between $3*.*489 & $3*.*589 (brand names). 

Gas prices on the way from here to JAX last Thursday were a penny or 2 higher than what we paid today.   

According to the in-dash calculator, we averaged 30*.*9 mpg at highway speeds in our 2010 Nissan Cube.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 14, 2011)

Filled up yesterday at Shell station in Temecula, CA. Shell regular cost $3.89 /gal, same price for cash or credit.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 14, 2012)

*I Can't Afford A Fill-Up So Just Give Me $50 Worth.*





-- hotlinked --​
Prices weren't that high during our recent annual Jacksonville trip for the 2012 Amelia Island Concours d'Elegance. 

We tanked up near Bowling Green VA on the way home for $3*.*559 per gallon of self-serve unleaded generic regular. 

Beats walking. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ScoopKona (Mar 15, 2012)

I pay $2.49 for gas. Filled up my truck today. A full tank cost me $30.

I paid $2.49 for gas last month. I paid $2.49 for gas last year. And I paid $2.29 for gas the year before that.

Why? My truck runs on methane. I don't understand for the life of me why EVERYONE isn't doing this.

1) No harmful emissions. I don't need to bother with Smog check.

2) As an alternative fuel vehicle, I'm good to go in almost every HOV lane in America.

3) Because it's the engine is ultra clean burning, spark plugs are good for 50,000 miles. Oil is good for 15,000 miles. My engine is expected to last for 400,000 miles.

4) I have a range of about 300 miles on a fill up. And I'm getting the equivalent of 23 mpg, CITY. And this is a 5.4 liter, V-8, full-sized, long-bed, made-in-Detroit truck.


The only downside is that there are only four CNG gas stations in my area. Luckily, one is on the way to work. Rather than complain about gas prices, I did something about it. No reason why everyone can't do this, unless they don't have a CNG fuel station in their area. (And even if not, they can make their own fuel from their home gas line. But that takes a little investment.)


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 4, 2012)

*Edging Back Up Towards $4 Per Gallon.*

$3*.*759 on the Maryland Eastern Shore today, from the Chesapeake Bay Bridge all along U.S. Rt. 50 to Rt. 404, & all along Rt. 404 to Lewes, Delaware. 

A couple of cash-in-advance places had generic unleaded self-serve regular at $3*.*699.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ScoopKona (Sep 5, 2012)

AwayWeGo said:


> A couple of cash-in-advance places had generic unleaded self-serve regular at $3*.*699.



Methane is still $2.49. It went up to $2.69 for a little while, and came back down.


----------



## PStreet1 (Sep 5, 2012)

$3.60 for regular in Phoenix.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 5, 2012)

It's almost like a time machine to look back the 5 years that this thread has been periodically refreshed. Gas is $3.75 hereabouts. Highest ever for a Labor Day weekend.

Jim


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 7, 2012)

One of my friends arrived in Kona yesterday and reported . . . Diesel gas is $5.25 gal and reg is $4.47!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 18, 2012)

*Cash Or Credit ?*

Per gallon of self-serve unleaded regular, a Shell station on Rt. 535 south of the I-4 interchange in Orlando FL last week was charging $3*.*549 per gallon cash or $4*.*049 credit.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 19, 2012)

Williamsburg,VA & Hampton, VA... $3.54 per gallon regular

Norfolk,VA & VA Beach, VA, Chesapeake, VA  $3.40 per gallon regular


----------



## Pens_Fan (Oct 19, 2012)

Binghamton, NY area - $3.99 a gallon.


----------



## Elan (Oct 19, 2012)

$3.62 for regular out here in the sticks.


----------

